# Deputy Sheriff William Kelley



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*William Heath Kelley*

Covington County Sheriff's Office, Alabama

End of Watch: Friday, April 18, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 46
*Tour:* 8 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 4/18/2014
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Deputy Sheriff William Kelley was killed in a vehicle crash while responding to an accident with injuries call.

He was traveling on Highway 55, south of the South Bypass, when his patrol car hydroplaned and struck another vehicle.

Deputy Kelley had served with the Covington County Sheriff's Office for eight years.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Dennis Meeks
Covington County Sheriff's Office
290 Hillcrest Drive
Andalusia, AL 36420

Phone: (334) 428-2610

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22064-deputy-sheriff-william-heath-kelley#ixzz2zGESqrvW


----------

